

Google Chromebook Comparison Chart - d2p
http://prodct.info/chromebooks/?

======
supermannohere
Tough crowd!

I actually like it. I am looking at purchasing a chromebook as a RDP only
laptop for my PC at home. Thank you and who cares if you are trying to make a
quick buck? You gotta eat!

~~~
sounds
I've always wanted a chromebook. This is exactly the sort of information I
need: I'm looking for a 15" model with at least Core i5 or equivalent
performance and a high DPI screen.

Every time I go looking I end up digging through hundreds of irrelevant
results on multiple sites only to discover no such chromebook exists.

In other words, this is exactly what I want. I'll keep coming back and
checking stats!

~~~
d2p
Glad you like it!

Seems there's a market for decent spec Chromebook's that don't cost an arm and
a leg like the Pixel :( Building this table also confirmed that what I want
doesn't exist!

------
boynamedsue
This appears to be a static site hosted using Github pages and database backed
by Google Docs?

That in itself is interesting to me because it costs nothing to host this
content and is likely highly available.

~~~
d2p
This is correct. I have a small console app that pulls the doc from Google
Docs and spits it into the YAML files on GitHub (it's about 100 lines of
sloppy C# code)!

Filtering and sorting is done client-side with a JavaScript jQuery plugin.

~~~
d2p
note: You could do this entirely "live", and use JS to pull the data live in
the page; but I already had the YAML all working from before the GSheet
existed, so I chose tojust dump it into the files!

------
furyg3
Price would be a handy metric...

~~~
d2p
I do have RRP on my todo list, but I don't want to list "current retail"
prices because they're constantly changing; and the focus is more on helping
people filter the list of options than to be a price comparison.

~~~
PanMan
But isn't price one of the main things people choose these on? If I'm looking
for a cheap chromebook (as one of the main points of the chromebook seems
price), I don't want to see the $1400 Chromebook pixel, or at least (mentally)
filter it out.

~~~
d2p
I don't think there's enough variance in price (Except for the Pixel) that
it's a huge factor. My goal was to help people in my shoes, that have some
requirements (1080p, 4GB, decent processor) to filter down the available list.

I really don't want to get into being a price comparison site. If I add
prices, people will constantly be telling me they're wrong. I want to focus on
specs/facts that don't change as much as possible.

~~~
darkarmani
Round the prices so there are categories of prices. At least you can compare
withing the same price range then.

~~~
d2p
I think it'd be tricky, things could be $2 apart and in different "bands". The
only real logical bands to me are "Not a Pixel" and "a Pixel"!

I've added RRP, but it's currently unpopulated.

------
lexalizer
If you can get some data about predicted release dates for other countries,
that would be nice.

~~~
d2p
I'm hoping it'll be easier to add more countries now it's all in a Google Doc
(previously it was a pain); but it somewhat relies on being able to easily
find the data :(

------
k__
OT: Why is the Pixel the online one with a Retina-like resolution?

~~~
rtkwe
Because basically to every other manufacturer this is just another netbook.
The OS is designed for everything that netbooks were originally touted for
after all.

------
aw3c2
This is just a table to stuff you with Amazon cookies. If you click any
product, you get redirected to its Amazon page with the affiliate tag.
Understandable attempt to make money but feels dishonest to me.

~~~
d0ugie
Strange, it struck me as an convenient. Why exactly does that strike you as
dishonest?

~~~
aw3c2
Forwarding the user to Amazon through a redirect instead of plain visible
Amazon links.

~~~
d2p
This is actually so I can send you to a more appropriate Amazon (UK or US)
because Amazon doesn't handle this themselves.

I built a script that uses your timezone to guess if you're near the UK and
forwards you accordingly (this was prior to this chart existing). I linked the
CB chart to it to avoid reproducing the same functionality.

I can possibly do this in a different way, but since it doesn't cost you
anything ending up on Amazon I didn't really think anyone would be upset by
it. I just did what was easiest and most useful.

